# My G10 Woes!



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

As you may remember I bought a G10 off ebay some time ago, September in fact, (RM version 1989 issue) in bits. I was hoping a new crystal and battery and sheâ€™d be up and running. But on closer inspection when it arrived I found the stem broken off in the crown.

Well, at last, Iâ€™ve decided to do something about repairing it. Cleaned up the case (see the general forum) and ordered a new movement (the old one kept stalling). 1st problem the old movement isnâ€™t in production but you can get a direct replacement although itâ€™s zero jewels as opposed to 7 in the old one.

I couldnâ€™t get the tension ring to fit in the new crystal, the ring seemed too big, the old crystal had a grove to fit the ring into the new one didnâ€™t so I has to cut the ring and file it (a little at a time to ensure I didnâ€™t over do it) to make it smaller then glue the crystal and ring in place. Managed this without too much excess glue splurging everywhere.

Next the crown. I found one that fitted the stem and fitted in between the crown guards from an old watch in my spares box, the only problem it wouldnâ€™t fit over the stem tube that juts out of the case. So I cut this away! Excellent the crown will now fit the case.

On assembly the stem of the new movement was about 4mm too long so I had to cut this to size, carefully supporting the movement I set about cutting it with a Dremmel saw attachment and before I knew where I was, SNAP, the new stem broke!

Iâ€™ve hunted all through my bits and pieces but I havenâ€™t got a stem the same so Iâ€™ll have to order another movement tomorrow!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a pain mate.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Paul,Just order a new stem for the new movement.

Ian


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I emailed the suppliers and asked if I could just order a stem on it's own after admitting I'd broken the 1st one and they sent me a replacement stem FOC! There are some good firms out there!

Right Roy whats the best way of cutting it without snapping it (ie how do you do it).

And I'm thinking of making it a left hooker (ie crown at 9) on rebuild as I'm a right wrister. What do you think, it's not all origional now so does it amtter or would it be military watch sacralige?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a bit of good news PG.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan said:


> That's a bit of good news PG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep ain't it nice when that happens, I emailed them late Tursday night, they didn't reply to my email but when I got home tonight in the post there was a stem and a with compliments slip with No Charge written on it.

I only know of one other firm I've dealt with whos service has been better!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh, that one.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I emailed the suppliers and asked if I could just order a stem on it's own after admitting I'd broken the 1st one and they sent me a replacement stem FOC! There are some good firms out there!
> 
> Right Roy whats the best way of cutting it without snapping it (ie how do you do it).
> 
> ...


I have special holders and cutters, I do not know what you have that would make a clean cut. If the cut is not clean then carefully file the end.

Do not cut too much off , this is easily done.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> Do not cut too much off


...because you can't cut a bit back on to it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

How's it going PG?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

was hoping to do it today but what with having to work on the car etc didn't get time. Wont be able to this weekend either so maybe next week!

I don't want to attempt cutting the stem again until I'm 100% awake and measured it several times etc!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Looking forward to it mate.









How are you going to get the back on, have you got some kind of press?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes only I call it a vice


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I don't want to attempt cutting the stem again until I'm 100% awake and measured it several times etc!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very wise move Paul, I hope it goes ok when your up to it


----------

